# kommekeer



## Size of an Elephant

Another poem sent to me that I would be grateful of some translation please:

kommekeer​
meer is ommekeer, zei hij​
ik begreep​
als zou hij mij​
minder en niet meer,​
of was het omgekeerd,​
willen aan zijn zij.​
Thanks again for any help that can be offered.​


----------



## Grytolle

come once?
more would be a turnaround
I understood
as if he
less and not more/not any more -
or was it the other way around? -
would want me by his side


----------



## Suehil

More is going backwards, he said
I understood
That he wanted me
Less and not more
(Or was it the other way round)
At his side 

A fairly free translation, but it gets the meaning. 'Kommekeer' is a made-up word, which may come from 'kommer = grief' and 'ommekeer = about face'


----------



## HKK

I read 'kommekeer' as 'kom een keer' or 'kom eens' (come over here, 'een keer' or 'eens' serve to make it less of a command and more of a request).


----------



## Grytolle

Me too: "kom (n)e keer"


----------



## Joannes

Yup, *kom eens* in my mother's dialect: *kom e ké* (lit. kom een keer).


----------



## Grytolle

Joannes said:


> Yup, *kom eens* in my mother's dialect: *kom e ké* (lit. kom een keer).


neuter? :O


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> neuter? :O


No, assiñilation with /m/ I guess..


----------



## moldo

A combination of the previous postings:

*come around*
 
*more often is a turn around, he said*
 
*I understood*
 
*as if he*
 
*more and not less,*
 
*or was it the other way around,*
 
*wanted me at his side.*


Regards, moldo


----------

